
Gun Threats and Self-Defense Gun Use - merraksh
https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/hicrc/firearms-research/gun-threats-and-self-defense-gun-use-2/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=Social&utm_campaign=Chan-Twitter-General
======
masonic
A collection of "studies" by an anti-gun-rights author, almost all of which
use 20-year-old (and up) data.

